# Importing Indonesian Coffee



## CoffeeIndo (Mar 23, 2014)

New member checking in .

Apologies as I'm probably posting in the wrong area but wasn't sure where I should post this. Perhaps someone can point me in the right direction if it needs to be moved.

I live and work in Indonesia (I'm British) with my Indonesian wife and we have identified a fantastic producer of coffee in our city and want to introduce it to the UK.

In brief and some highlights:


the coffee is produced using local family methods and machinery dating back to the 1930s.

The beans are sun dried and warehouse stored for between 5 and 8 years (Robusta and Arabica respectively).

rubber tree wood fueled roasting machines

Extremely tasty coffee. It's lower in caffeine and acidity.

I would have thought it could be labelled as a fair trade product but would need to check the rules about this.

Beans or ground coffee are available.


I've been looking at the Food Standards Agency website for importing from outside the EU and it's a minefield of regulation, procedure and process. Is there anyone someone could recommend I speak to in the UK coffee business that could help me? I see a few options available:


Selling to coffee shops and/or retailers direct (higher margin/more work)

Selling to wholesalers

Re-branding is possible in either of the above scenarios


I'd appreciate any advice you can give and would be more than happy to consider a joint venture with anyone on this forum if they're interested and qualified to help.

Thanks a lot.

Matt


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Coffee can not be used to treat diabetes or lower blood pressure. Robusta can not be tasty. I'm out.


----------



## CoffeeIndo (Mar 23, 2014)

Neill said:


> Coffee can not be used to treat diabetes or lower blood pressure. Robusta can not be tasty. I'm out.


Thank Neill. My intention was not to mislead people and have amended my post accordingly (although I did say apparently it's used to treat diabetes and lower blood pressure (this is the information told to me). There are many articles on the internet that back this up if you care to do a simple google search.

Robusta coffee is down to personal taste. Your opinion is your opinion but please don't troll my thread. I doubt you were ever in but thank you for your comments.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

CoffeeIndo said:


> Thank Neill. My intention was not to mislead people and have amended my post accordingly (although I did say apparently it's used to treat diabetes and lower blood pressure (this is the information told to me). There are many articles on the internet that back this up if you care to do a simple google search.
> 
> Robusta coffee is down to personal taste. Your opinion is your opinion but please don't troll my thread. I doubt you were ever in but thank you for your comments.


There are many articles on the Internet that will back up any claim of health benefits. This doesn't mean they are true. Show me a proper peer reviewed study in a credible publication. I'm not trying to "troll" your thread, diabetes is a serious, potentially life shortening condition and should be treated by qualified professional not based on some health claim I the internet. I'll leave it at that. Thanks and good bye.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If it really is speciality grade, try sending (green) samples to some of the bigger roasters in the UK and to wholesalers such as Mercanta. You wont be able to sell speciality grade coffee ready roasted to the speciality market, they wont be interested. Doubley so for ready ground.

If the beans are commodity grade, but higher quality than your average Nescafe bean then try sending to the big roasters that supply the supermarkets like Taylors.

The robusta is commodity grade, I can assure you there is no market for it in the UK. You may have more luck selling it in certain European countries where they like a bit in their blend.

Just Googling "Indonesian Coffee Importer" brings up pages of contacts who would be useful to you, if you have no contacts or experience then you probably need their help.


----------



## CoffeeIndo (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks very much for your help Aaron all of which I'll look into.


----------

